# Which manufacturer makes the best air conditioner?



## ccseltd

Daikin, Mitsubishi or Hitachi?


----------



## Acomfort

Mitsubishi


----------



## NationalAirWarehouse

All three are major manufacturers. Based on the brands you listed, I take that you are looking for a ductless air conditioner system. If that is the case, I would recommend Mitsubishi for several reasons:

1. They are one of the manufacturers that has been making and pioneering in the ductless AC industry for a long time
2. They have excellent support for their customers both residential and business
3. They have an excellent warranty on their products, better than most ductless air conditioners
4. You will have easy access to replacements parts if needed in the future.

Hope that this answer help you in determining which system is better for you. Thanks!


----------



## airtrackinc

When it comes to Mitsubishi air conditioners Packed with advanced technology like its variable compressor speed and inverter technology


----------



## OldPro

Mitsubishi for commercial. Trane for residential.


_______________
fort worth roofing


----------



## hvaclounge.com

Definitely not trane.

I think some of the best have gone out of business. I believe one was called Goettle?


----------



## psychrosolution

I have heard from some of my friends that Hitachi is the best one among others.


----------



## IshaIyer

I will suggest you go with Hitachi. It's a best air conditioning manufacturer provides reliable and good quality air conditioners.


----------



## airconexpert

i Feel that Daikin is a better choice for ductless multi split air-conditioning system. As its have the top notch technology in the world. Can be on par with Mitsubishi.


----------



## gigsguy

*Daikin Is Best*

I think Daikin AC Is The best.


----------



## CrissyJ

I don't think you can go wrong with a Mitsubishi or Daikin, they are both really good solid air conditioners


----------



## sheetmetaltools

that depend on their hvac duct fabrication equipment


----------



## ACSS

These 3 are amongst the top brands. In no specific order, they are Mitsubishi, Daikin and Panasonic.


----------



## jedy22k

Daikin! i prefer them as one of the most reliable system.


----------



## Atlair

Contact us on our website https://www.atlairhvac.com/ to resolve your doubts


----------

